# Witch Garden Sign



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

The one I like the best is, "Welcome to Witch Garden."


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Kwll2112 said:


> The one I like the best is, "Welcome to Witch Garden."


I think I agree with you


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I like the one with the kewt black kitty attached. Don't know what it says but that's my fave. Cats make everything better.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> I like the one with the kewt black kitty attached. Don't know what it says but that's my fave. Cats make everything better.


I love cats!!! My kitties are rescues. 
Do you have kitties? If so I’d love to see pictures 

Here is another picture of Hocus. He is very social & always wins every game we play.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have 2 cats, Augie & Ziggy, aka The Furry Ruiner Bros. 









Augie is my "Helpy Cat." Here he is "helping' with laundry.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great job on the witch sign


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

❤❤❤❤
Beautiful fur babies 


RCIAG said:


> I have 2 cats, Augie & Ziggy, aka The Furry Ruiner Bros.
> 
> View attachment 555841
> 
> ...


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Saki.Girl said:


> great job on the witch sign


Thank you. I’ll post finished photos soon. ?


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I love the idea of your sign, it's super cute. I like witch garden, but for some reason I'm more drawn to the first one. Maybe it's the layout. Either way, I like both of them...super helpful, I know ?


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you. I still haven’t made up my mind. I’m afraid I’ll glue everything down & then hate it. Here’s the little plaque I made last year. We hung it above the Halloween Arch



Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I love the idea of your sign, it's super cute. I like witch garden, but for some reason I'm more drawn to the first one. Maybe it's the layout. Either way, I like both of them...super helpful, I know ?


----------

